# Looking for a 32" Full HD TV



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for a 32" Full HD TV for the bedroom, Mainly for games, films DVDs/BluRay's, no tv program's or very rarely.

Came accross this, But its surely to good to be true at that price surely :/ ?
Digihome 32 Inch Full HD LED Smart TV.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1223013.htm?cmpid=APPSOCIAL01

Budget £250 ish.. Any ideas ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep your eye on hot uk deals but your budget is very realistic as they have dropped in price


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Digihome?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Richer Sounds usually have some good deals on


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Deffo check out richer sounds. Had about three tvs from them


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Or amazon?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Digihome?


Anyone heard anything good or bad about them ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.richersounds.com/product/tv---all/sharp/lc32le351k/shar-lc32le351k-blk


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.ebuyer.com/491180-samsung-32-f5000-series-5-full-hd-led-tv-ue32f5000a

Or

http://www.kogan.com/uk/buy/32-agora-smart-led-tv-hd/


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...462&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=pr-electronics-21


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Anyone heard anything good or bad about them ?


Fact no ones heard about them speaks volumes.

Software (HD algorithms etc) that TV's use these days is as important as the screen res. Use to be a case of a good 720p had better images than a cheap 1080p.

Known brand is worth sticking with, although maybe not as important for a bedroom.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...462&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=pr-electronics-21


Thanks Ray, But looking for a Full HD... 

Thanks for the links above, Keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Fact no ones heard about them speaks volumes.
> 
> Software (HD algorithms etc) that TV's use these days is as important as the screen res. Use to be a case of a good 720p had better images than a cheap 1080p.
> 
> Known brand is worth sticking with, although maybe not as important for a bedroom.


Good point, It will be used for PS3 games and films played through ps3. Had a 450 quid smart LG 3D last year sent it back due to 3D wasn't working and picture was lagging. Just looking for a good quality 2D Full HD TV now for 250ish..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Oops sorry, what about this one? http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9158685.htm


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Have a look on What HiFi website for review on tvs. I find it very helful when I'm looking for new tech


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Oops sorry, what about this one? http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9158685.htm


Looks good, But over budget


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bit over 250 but it's 100hz http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dv...ns+/+Large+Screen+TVs+(32"+and+over)~21327178


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Bit over 250 but it's 100hz http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dv...ns+/+Large+Screen+TVs+(32"+and+over)~21327178


By all thee links being Panasonic i presume you rate them highly, Well they are German after all :thumb: :thumb:

I'll at it to the list of maybe's


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

vxlomegav6 said:


> By all thee links being Panasonic i presume you rate them highly, Well they are German after all :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I'll at it to the list of maybe's


They're japanese, but yeah i do rate them, or Pioneer:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are going to be gaming then you might want to factor in video lag - a large lag can make games that need good timing also impossible. The Samsung sets usually have a game mode that reduces this to a minimum, other ses are not too bad to begin with. However some sets can have horrible lag that is undefeatable, making them useless for gaming.

AVForums do measure game lag as part of their review process, might be worth paying a visit to see of there are any ranges that meet you price point and feature requirements.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great reviews here

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok almost there, Just need some finale advice...

The bedroom TV has seen better days have been meaning to get a new TV for some time, But now it's knakered so I'm picking one up from Argos, Seen these two links below, It will mainly be used for PS3 games and BluRay's/DVDs and Netflix etc. Last TV I tried was last year a LG 32" Smart 3D TV which had lag and I couldn't see the 3D image so sent back and stuck to my old 22" HD Ready Toshiba.

So far these two are the contenders, Any more than 32" would be too big for the bedroom I'd emagine.

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9158685.htm?cmpid=APPSOCIAL01

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/9158740.htm?cmpid=APPSOCIAL01

So far I'm leaning towards the Samsung..

Any recommendations ? Has to be Argos mind don't really want to go into why..

Thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Panasonic for me, we have last years version of that model in our dining room and its a nice little tv.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go for the Panasonic as well, surprise, surprise :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Our Panny LCD is still going strong after 6 years


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Went for the Sammy Sam Samsung in the end mainly because it's cheaper and it was the only one on stock :lol: 

So far so good excellent picture.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Know you've got one but thought i'd comment in case people view this in future for advice.
Decided yesterday to replace our TV(we had old style massive backed one!!). Only needed 32" due to space it fits into in room and no special features apart from HD. Looked at Richer Sounds and was quite surprised as i always thought of them as high end retailers for people who want all singing all dancing audio/visual set up. They had sets for all budgets, guys in shop were really helpful discussing what exactly i wanted. 

After they found out i was looking at a "no frills" tv one guy said we have a Sharp on website in the clearance section that may interest you. He brought it up on website then went to get it. Apparently it was reduced as it was marked(£129.99). We looked it all over couldn't see any marks and after i hummed and ahhed about a 12month warranty not been enough for a clearance tv the guy said he would give me a free extended 5yr warranty(incidentally only £15 which surprised me as well). So i snapped his hand off the TV is now in situ and looks great.

Definately recommend Richer Sounds for anyone looking in future.


----------

